# Blackwater Hatchery



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Visited the Blackwater Fish Hatchery today with a group of guys. It's been 15 years since I have been there. They produce about 6 million fry per year for stocking.
Now I know why Blackwater River is so productive on stripers. It has to do with a bit cooler water year round. Escambia is a good produced as well. 

If you want to learn a great deal about what they do and where they stock fry get a group together and pay them a visit. They do a lot of presentations for the public. We scheduled the visit and were treated royally. 

The Hatchery has been in business since 1940........amazing. 

Also, we learned the state and feds are working on a network of saltwater hatcheries. Locally one at Pensacola and Fort Walton Beach areas are being considered.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Visited the Blackwater Fish Hatchery today with a group of guys. It's been 15 years since I have been there. They produce about 6 million fry per year for stocking.
> Now I know why Blackwater River is so productive on stripers. It has to do with a bit cooler water year round.
> 
> Yea I fish the smaller portions of Blackwater alot around the Holt/Baker areas and its always nice because in the dogs days of July and Aug. it's still cool and refreshing...and full of bass! Caught this guy in early aug. in Holt around Bryant bridge. Gotta love BW...


----------

